# Drehrichtung großer Antriebe testen



## plc_typ (7 Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
 Ich hatte in Letzter Zeit öfters Maschinen mit großen Asynchronantrieben (>500Kw)
 die mit Ponymotor auf Nenndrehzahl gezogen wurden und dann direkt im Dreieck zuschalteten.
 Soweit so gut. Das Problem nun ist das ich bei der Erst- Inbetriebnahme immer ein arg mulmiges
 Gefühl habe wenn ich mich bei der Drehrichtung allein auf die Angaben des Motorherstellers verlasse, 
also Rechtsdrehfeld an Klemmen U-V-W ergibt Drehrichtung im UZS/ GUZS mit Blick auf die Welle. Ich 
hatte bereits Versucht das Drehfeld zu messen welches der Motor Herausgibt wenn der Ponymotor ihn 
auf Nenndrehzahl hält, hier gab das Messgerät jedoch nur Schrott raus. Anlaufen lassen aus dem Stand 
direkt im Dreieck haute mir das letzte mal die Mittelspannung raus da die Maschine eine Sehr große 
Schwungmasse hat. Entkuppeln ist leider auch nicht ohne weiteres möglich da der Motor einen Riementrieb 
hat der mit 6 Tonnen gespannt wird.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee wie man im Voraus Zweifelsfrei das Drehfeld feststellen kann?



Gruß Florian


----------



## Baschankun (8 Januar 2013)

*Magnetisieren mit FU*

Hallo Florian,
ich habe das gerade mit einem Kollegen diskutiert. Das Drehfeld kann man erst sicher erkennen, wenn der Motor magnetisiert wird.
Folgende Idee: 
Niederspannungs-FU nehmen und ein Drehfeld mit der Frequenz des Asynchronmotors vorgeben bzw. mittels einer Fangschaltung aufsynchronisieren.
Wenn beide Drehfelder annähernd synchron laufen, dann sollte kein oder wenig Strom fliessen.
Laufen die gegensinnig, dann müsste der Motor ordentlich Strom ziehen und der FU mit Überlast abschalten.
Das nur mal so als Denkansatz.
Viele Grüße,
Baschankun


----------



## plc_typ (8 Januar 2013)

Ich wiederhole das nochmal so wie ich es verstanden habe:
Der Ponymotor beschleunigt auf Nenndrehzahl, dann wird über einen FU der Hauptmotor mit Nennfrequenz (50Hz)
bestromt. Passt das Drehfeld fließt nur ein sehr geringer Strom da so ziemlich alle Verlusste durch den Ponymotor
abgedeckt werden. Passt das Drehfeld nicht schaltet der Umrichter umgehend ab (Überstrom/ Überlast).

Vom Prinzip würde ich sagen, sollte funktionieren. Allerdings bin ich mir bei der größe des Umrichters nicht so sicher das
man da wirklich mit einem kleinen gerät hinkommt. Ich denke trotz des Ponymotors der Die Reibungsverluste usw. abdeckt
wird man bei einem 500Kw motor unter 30Kw FU keinen Erfolg haben.



Gruß


----------



## Baschankun (8 Januar 2013)

Habe noch mal mit meinen Kollegen gesprochen:
Für so einen Inbetriebnahmetest würden wir auch keinen 30kW Umrichter nutzen. Theoretisch sollte sowas aber auch mit nem richtig kleinen FU gehen. So etwa 5.5kW vielleicht. Der passt auch noch ein einfachen Drehstromstecker.
Wenn man tatsächlich den Synchronpunkt erwischt, dann hat der FU wirklich fast keinen Strom (weil im Läufer nix fließt) und der Stator auf Mittelspannung ausgelegt ist. Wir wissen allerdings nicht, wie sich ein solcher Mittelspannungsmotor real verhält. Da könnte es vielleicht Überraschungen geben. 
Das sollte eine interessante Frage an den Hersteller des Mittelspannungsmotors sein. Die testen vielleicht so etwas auch bei der Inbetriebnahme und wollen ja keine defekten Motoren beim Kunden haben.
Das würde uns auch interessieren.

Vielleicht mal an den Benutzer klausbre wenden, der hat passende Yaskawa Inverter im Angebot.


----------



## plc_typ (8 Januar 2013)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch Umrichter ausgangsstrom auf FU Nennstrom begrenzen (So das der FU nicht in Störung gehen kann) und dann solange die Drehzahl anpassen bis beide Felder exakt dekungsgleich sind, nach 
eurer Theorie sollte der Strom dann abfallen... Wenn ich das aber so weiterspinne müsste es am besten ein Umrichter sein bei dem man auch das Drehmoment in den verschiedenen Quadranten 
abschalten kann, sonst bekommt man schnell überspannung wenn der Pony mal schneller dreht als der Hauptmotor.


----------



## L.B. (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
es gibt eine Möglichkeit das Drehfeld des Motors im Vorweg zu Messen. Die Firma Schleich bietet ein Gerät hierfür an. Der Motor muß dafür nur minimal gedreht werden.

http://www.schleich.com/de/produktdetail.php?ProduktID=46


----------

